# Is it easy to find a job in canada?



## yakshana (Jul 17, 2011)

Hai all,

I am yakshana from India. i did MBA with HR specialisation in a recognised unversity. i worked in consultancy as HR Executive for 6 months. After that i have joined in E-publishing company as Project manager. i have more than 1 and half year experience in this filed.

PLease let me know if there is a vacancy for any one one of this postion in canada.

Also, please guide me in finding out a job over there.

Thanks,
Yakshana


----------

